# Empire Earth issues



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

so i installed Empire Earth and it's expansion annnnnnnd..... whenever i go into a menu, i have about..... 2 ish minutes before the entire game locks up. the music still plays, implying that the game hasn't crashed. also, if i can actually get into game, it runs fine. but this thing with menus bugs me. so i'm thinking it's having issues with windows 10. never tried it on windows 8. but it worked on windows 7. so what should i do? i have yet to try anything besides a reinstall.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

have you tried running it in compatibility mode?


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

yes i already tried that. that's how i got it to go as far as i did.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A quick Google search shows that appears to be a common issue with Win10, so evidently, there is a compatibility issue.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

well i guess this question is a bit rhetorical but..... even though google, that which knows all the internet, has said "it's compatibility issue" doesn't make me feel better at all. wondering if there's a workaround or something.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

None that I've seen. 

But I found this: Empire Earth: Gold Edition for Windows 10 free download on Windows 10 App Store


----------

